# First homemade slingshot, need help with rubber attachment



## SpaceyMan (May 7, 2017)

Hi guys, this is my first post on the forum so I hope it's in the right section

I started making this frame a few days ago with metal bending and welding










I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.

However, I didn't think about how to attach the bands (Theraband Gold) while I was building it and now I'm having a hard time working it out.

Here is a closeup of the forks:










And here is an idea which I thought might work but since this is my first build I'm not sure:










The paracord would be fasten on by wrapping it with thread and then some more paracord

If anyone has a better idea, I would love to hear it. Feedback is also welcome


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! Wow, that's tough. The paratabs are the only thing I can think of, short of drilling a hole in the center rod. Put them on first with rubber and make sure that you like it before you make it permanent.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I like the tab idea too ... kinda boned yourself there huh? happened to me like ten times with different aspects of the slingshot when starting out, so excited to get shootin.. looks pretty rad though!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

What about cutting/grinding notches so you could set it up TTF? Just an idea









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceyMan (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, they've been helpful. I think i'll stick the with paracord loops for now and avoid cutting/grinding unless I really need to.

I'll pay closer attention to the design in version 2


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

actually Mikmak Worrier has a great idea... 
see? it's not nice to have your name changed is it.??


----------



## SpaceyMan (May 7, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> What about cutting/grinding notches so you could set it up TTF? Just an idea


I'm not quite sure what you mean. Was it something like this?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

actually Spacey, just one small notch where you have it would be correct, then a small notch on top of the fork above that one.. you band would sit flat on the side, and these two notches keep your ties from coming off.. I'll try and draw something too..


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## SpaceyMan (May 7, 2017)

Ah yes, I see what you mean now. This would look much better than the paracord. My rubber will be arriving in a few days so i'll see what I can do then. Thanks a lot!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I dunno ... your picturebgoes perfect with your last post.. I laughed..


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Mmmm - I like the paracord idea personally. Maybe just notch 3-4.5mm on either side about 5mm down and drill a 4mm hole maybe between the fist 2 rods? Actually run the attachment loop on the outside of the frame TTF... that would work well...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

I don't know about offering "better Ideas," but many of us can offer "other ideas."

I like the paratab idea, and I'm sure it would work. It may be the best for an OTT (over the top) set up.

As for TTF (through the forks), think about the matchstick method. A single 1" slot cut between two of the rods would be easy to do.

Nice looking shooter!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> tmp_29216-Capture+_2017-05-07-12-32-12-1737507844.png


Yup....exactly, π 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> honorary pie said:
> 
> 
> > tmp_29216-Capture+_2017-05-07-12-32-12-1737507844.png
> ...


 jerk????


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > honorary pie said:
> ...


Hehehe

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceyMan (May 7, 2017)

I couldn't leave this project alone, so here's an update before I go to sleep. I had a go at fixing the paracord loops to see how it would turn out.

I started by wrapping them with the thread from inside the paracord to secure them tightly:










And then added a full layer for looks:










It honestly looks better than I was expecting, and is solid enough for me to almost hang off it without budging. It's also not too difficult to remove in case I decide the change it in the future


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nicely done...looks like a great shooter!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

I wouldve wrapped a layer around the metal first, then wrap the tabs to it.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

SpaceyMan said:


> I couldn't leave this project alone, so here's an update before I go to sleep. I had a go at fixing the paracord loops to see how it would turn out.
> 
> I started by wrapping them with the thread from inside the paracord to secure them tightly:
> 
> ...


Looks good and welcome to the forum!


----------

